
Face AR SDK v0.31: Eyebrow Segmentation and New Makeup API - banuba
https://www.banuba.com/blog/face-ar-sdk-v0.31-eyebrow-segmentation-and-new-makeup-api
======
banuba
Get inspired to create your engaging apps with eyebrow segmentation and new
Beautification API.

